# another hydraulic question



## frhrwa (Jul 2, 2013)

since I haven't gotten any response to my question regarding a different hydraulic system on the 354LE, what does HV stand for? there is a knob that you can turn toward the H or the V ? I'm sure it has something to do with hydraulic pressure?


----------

